# Latest Developments in Quantum Computing



## RJM Corbet (May 15, 2021)

Sabine Hossenfelder boils it down to 13 minutes:


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 19, 2021)

Faster and faster.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Jul 22, 2021)

They probably should speed up the research of practical development as the energy consumption of the current blockchain technology is going to suck up all of the power we generate if everyone on the planet uses it to protect something. At the same time practical quantum computing will make the old style blockchain encryption instantly obsolete. The question is, will everyone have access to quantum computers or will the big quantum computers that live up to all the rumors we see in the science fiction movies be so big as to only be operable by giant corporations.


----------



## Harpo (Apr 19, 2022)

Ancient Namibian stone could hold key to future quantum computers
					

A special form of light made using an ancient Namibian gemstone could be the key to new light-based quantum computers, which could solve long-held scientific mysteries, according to new research led by the University of St Andrews.




					phys.org


----------

